# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Iladian direct plus opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

zastanawiam nad kupnem tego produktu
prosze o jakieś opinie osób które używały

Do tej pory przy pieczeniu i drobnych stanach zapalnych stosowałam lactovaginal. A teraz chciałabym wypróbować czegoś innego

----------


## tableta

Mi iladian przyniósł ulgę w dolegliwościach takich jak upławy i nieprzyjemny zapach. Podoba mi się też że tabletkka jest wygodna w użyciu, nie miałam zadnych kłopotów a aplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Iladian poleciła mi koleżanka i był to strzał w 10. Po 3 dniach pozbyłam się upławów. Uważam że tabletki sa na prawdę dobre i cena przyzwoita  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomógł mi uporać się ze świądem pochwy, już po pierwszej tabletce czułam ulgę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny,
Mam pytanie czy iladian pomoże mi uporać się też z brzydkim zapachem. Niby nic mi nie jest, nie swędzi i nie piecze ale ten zapach bardzo mi przeszkadza i utrudnia kontakty intymne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam iladian na upławy a przy czym miałam problem z brzydkim zapachem. Tabletki pomogły mi w 100%. Także polecam wypróbować  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lactovaginal ci pomagał? dla mnie to porażka, zaklejał pochwę, tabletki źle się rozpuszczały i brudziły bieliznę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobre koło ratunkowe w sytuacji gdy nie mamy mozliwości udac się do lekarza, złagodzi objawy infekcji

----------


## Annkowska

To prawda. środek bardzo skuteczny w nagłych sytuacjach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ciekawa jestem co Wam tak pomagało w tym iladianie? witamina c? czytałyście kiedyś jego skład czy kierujecie się tylko reklamą??  też dałam się namówić bo faktycznie jest tańszy niż porządny probiotyk-ale to w sumie daje do myślenia. Po tygodniu iladianu kupiłam sobie invag i clotrimazolum i dopiero po tym poczułam ulgę..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

iladian zakwasza środowisko pochwy właśnie dzięki obecności kwasu askorbinowego, eliminując zarówno bakterie jak i grzyby, odpowiedzialne za infekcje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam brałam ten iladian i uważam że jest spoko. Pozbyłam się upławów i problem z głowy, bez wizytu u gin i robienia testów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może i coś innego lepsze ale jakoś nie mam odwagi eksperymentować, od zeszłych wakacji ratuje się iladianem i zawsze jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja również nie eksperymentuje bo większość tabletek dopochwowych powoduje u mnie reakcje alergiczne a iladian nie, wiec po co próbować czegoś innego jak te tabletki na mnie działaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

iladian daje mi natychmiastową ulgę w dolegliwościach takich jak świąd, pieczenie czy upławy . Przywraca właściwe ph pochwy, koniecznie do skutecznego leczenia. W pełni spełnia moje oczekiwania i nie kosztuje dużo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cieszę się że pojawiają się nowości na rynku . Wcześniej stosowałam invag i mimo że nic nie mam do tego produktu, no może z wyjątkiem tego że trzeba go trzymać w lodówce i tabletki są małe i ślizgają się w rękach. Niby nic takiego ale z tych dwóch powodów postanowiłam wypróbować iladian. Bardzo dobrze sobie radzi w infekcją w początkowym stanie ( nie umiem powiedzieć jak już jest rozwinięta infekcja, bo ja reaguje zawsze szybko), warto go zabrać na zagraniczne wojaże gdzie nie jest łatwo o polskie środki.

----------


## Sisi

zawsze jak zaczynam mieć pierwsze sygnały, że coś się niedobrego dzieje na dole, to szybko łapię za iladian i żadne gorsze historie się nie rozwijają  :Big Grin: . Bez recepty i cena spoko.

----------

